# Marketing to Expats in China - Search Engines?



## mistaken-identity-crisis (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi.

I'm trying to figure the best way to advertise towards soon-to-be expats in China (Google.com) and expats already here(?).

I am wondering what the most popular search engine amongst expats in China is. Is it still Google, or has the censorship diverted most of us to Baidu? I know that whenever I do a search (without VPN), it shunts me to Google HK. If I were to pay for AdWords through Google, would it still show up on Google HK as well? 

Thanks
Matt


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Baiduis indeed the operator of China's most widely used Internet search engine, The internet search market is already dominated by Baidu and it is where users find ways to bypass local Web filters. 
As as local language search engine I doubt if it would be any use in targeting expats.


----------



## philippz (Jul 7, 2014)

If you target soon-to-be expats you should go for Google. Within China I'm using both, Google and Baidu often.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Google works just fine for me and I do not use VPN.


----------

